# New Driver App



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

https://get.uber.com/p/partner-app
https://newsroom.uber.com/2015/10/new-partner-app/

October 13, 2015

Driving with Uber means more than just being on the road. From choosing when and where to drive, to tracking progress toward goals-our driver-partners make choices at every turn. That's why we're excited to announce the next generation of the Uber Partner app, designed to give drivers more information so Uber works better for them.

Through feedback sessions, research and testing, we collaborated with drivers to understand how our team of engineers, designers, and data scientists could build features that would best meet their needs. The result is an app that puts personalized insights at drivers' fingertips.



The Uber Partner app now has 4 sections with features that can be used on the go or at home.

*HOME*
_Personalized feed_
When drivers open the Uber Partner app they instantly get a pulse of their city and real-time updates on their activity. The feed includes notes from local Uber city teams, upcoming events, extra earning opportunities, and tips for how to deliver their next 5-star experience. Drivers no longer have to dig through their inbox to find out what's happening-everything is right there when a driver open the app.

_Heat map_
In the old driver app, the heat map only appeared to drivers when they were driving and it only lit up at times when surge pricing was in effect. We redesigned the heat map to provide drivers with recommended areas for where they're most likely to get their next ride even when it's not surging. That means less time waiting for a trip and less gas wasted.

*EARNINGS*
Earnings are an important aspect of driving, so we've created a section complete with interactive charts to make it easier for partners to see their earnings at any time. Fares are broken down with a specific focus on the take-home amount so that each week's payout is never a surprise - and for drivers working towards a goal, they can track their progress in real time.

*RATINGS*
In the new Ratings section, partners can see more than just their average rating-they can now see what riders appreciate most in comments from 5-star trips as well as reasons why riders gave low ratings. Pro tips provide drivers with suggestions for how they can continue to make getting around the city with Uber an enjoyable experience for their passengers.

*ACCOUNT*
While updating account information is an infrequent task, drivers can now manage their profile from within the app. Help articles are just as easy to access as before, and reaching out to an Uber support representative is a few taps away.

Thousands of partners in select cities have already taken the updated Uber Partner app for a spin. These updates will become available to every Uber driver-partner globally over the next few weeks.

As Uber grows, we will continue collaborating with our partners and developing new features for wherever the road may take them.

To learn more about the Uber Partner app's features, visit the app website.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

i like the fact that you can now see the map and surges without being online.


----------



## opie (Oct 12, 2015)

Ok, so, rollout schedule?

There was also a Wired article on this. wired com/2015/10/uberredesign/


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Hmmm. I downloaded a new version (3.71.1 iOS) but I don't see any of those changes.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> Hmmm. I downloaded a new version (3.71.1 iOS) but I don't see any of those changes.


yea this shit is android only it looks like. doesn't look like we're missing out on much anyway..


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

the screenshot to the right makes no sense. 484 5-star trips out of 348 rated trips? how's that possible?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

lol right


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> the screenshot to the right makes no sense. 484 5-star trips out of 348 rated trips? how's that possible?


Yeah, and the driver advertised has a higher rating than "top drivers" but has "safety" issues. What does that say about "top drivers" lol. Does nobody review this stuff beforehand? Smh


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I starting see the small hexagonal surge areas last night. Killed my ability to track surges offline using app.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

The new app update lets you see the map now without having to "Go Online"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

which update do you guys have? I just got the newest one and it's 57 (android) but it looks the same to me.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It appears to not be a full roll out just yet. Im guessing it's trickling out to people a few at a time?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

is there a night mode yet?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DexNex said:


> I starting see the small hexagonal surge areas last night. Killed my ability to track surges offline using app.


why are you u able to track offline? i thougth that was the main feature you could do?


----------



## gbZack (Oct 7, 2015)

Nick Starr Dear Sir, Which phone are you using (model #) and which android version are you on? I would greatly appreciate you sharing that information, thank you very much.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> why are you u able to track offline? i thougth that was the main feature you could do?


No. On an iPhone. They pulled the hexagons back on Friday. Friday morning they were all bright red and 4.6x across the entire market. They pulled back to a zone surge system by mid-day and have stayed that way since.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DexNex said:


> No. On an iPhone. They pulled the hexagons back on Friday. Friday morning they were all bright red and 4.6x across the entire market. They pulled back to a zone surge system by mid-day and have stayed that way since.


i dont understand a word you are saying. partly because i dont have the new app yet. You saying no more hexagons(what did they show?)...but they have a surge zone system(they dont show surges? well whats a surge zone system)..... confused. So its showing stuck on a surge or something?

Bascially: are you able to see the map as you normally would if you were online, but now not needing to be online(logged in)???


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> i dont understand a word you are saying. partly because i dont have the new app yet. You saying no more hexagons(what did they show?)...but they have a surge zone system(they dont show surges? well whats a surge zone system)..... confused. So its showing stuck on a surge or something?
> 
> Bascially: are you able to see the map as you normally would if you were online, but now not needing to be online(logged in)???


I am using the iOS app which has not been updated yet. However, for several days last week our market was using the newer hexagonal surge spots, rather then the larger surge zones. There was an obvious technical glitch, and the newer surge hexagons were abandoned for the old zone system.

This is the original, older, zoned surge:










This is the newer hexagonal zone map with much smaller surge areas:


















I am not in the new app as I am on an iPhone. However, we did see the new surge mapping for a few days. The first morning they all were at 4.6x surge across the entire market, so they were pulled back and we went back to that familiar surge by zone system.

The hexagons simply show color. The more surge, the redder the hexagon. No actual surge numbers are shown on the new map.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DexNex said:


> I am using the iOS app which has not been updated yet. However, for several days last week our market was using the newer hexagonal surge spots, rather then the larger surge zones. There was an obvious technical glitch, and the newer surge hexagons were abandoned for the old zone system.
> 
> This is the original, older, zoned surge:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation,those hexagons are booty lol. But yeah my question was really for the NEW app. The new app is supposed to have surge notifications and let you see the map without logging in.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

It's on it"s way. I received an e-mail from Uber today, "Introducing the all-new Uber Partner app", I hope they can deliver a, flaw free, Partner app.


----------



## enzosly (Jan 27, 2015)

is there a APK yet to get this???


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Nick Starr said:


> https://get.uber.com/p/partner-app
> https://newsroom.uber.com/2015/10/new-partner-app/
> 
> October 13, 2015
> ...


Yeah, I've had this one for about 6 weeks in the Phoenix market. Meh. Lots of glitches need to be worked out, particularly the invisible rider star rating prompt and the "Top Picks for You" hexagons that are placed out in the middle of the desert. I do like the earnings tracking chart.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

Is there a way to get to your most recent waybill on this newest version of the app? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

I don't know how to get this ap. Right now, I deleted my current Uber ap, and re-downloaded and installed this ap says I have version V2.58.0, what's the version I need? I'm using a Moto G with Android version 4.4.4


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> i like the fact that you can now see the map and surges without being online.


Someone told me you could do that using the rider ap, but the rider ap shows me absolutely nothing, no shaded areas at all, even when the driver ap has them.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

the rider app will only show a lightening bolt icon on the fare button if there is a surge


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

driverguy77 said:


> I don't know how to get this ap. Right now, I deleted my current Uber ap, and re-downloaded and installed this ap says I have version V2.58.0, what's the version I need? I'm using a Moto G with Android version 4.4.4


Uber has to turn it on for your area. You can have the latest verson app and it still not show the new stuff


----------



## Chess (Oct 12, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> yea this shit is android only it looks like. doesn't look like we're missing out on much anyway..


Yes thats what sucks..... nothing for iphone the app is bleh....


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

This would be useful to me, the hex zones show I guess- something like- a mile per side of hex? Here in Massachusetts there is a huge zone from Boston to the inside of interstate 495, and it's all or nothing. That is- the whole zone will be lit up one color, but this is somewhat deceiving. In the zone overall there will be more riders than drivers, but just being in that zone when it is colored you may not get any more requests, after all you have no idea where the riders are in that zone, just that there are more than drivers. On the plus side, getting a ride from anywhere within it will get you surge pricing


----------



## joeverdzeuli (Feb 13, 2016)

CommanderXL said:


> Hmmm. I downloaded a new version (3.71.1 iOS) but I don't see any of those changes.


Same to me,no change.can anyone tell me how to get that new update?


----------

